# mixer



## bmw855 (Apr 30, 2009)

*I want to ask those people who ever use those largest stand mixers at home or restaurant please give me opinion which one is best for home use for knead heavy dough since my kitchen aids can't handle it well? The total size of machine it doesn't matter. Or there have another better brand on the market please send it to me? :look:


Anvil by Vollrath MIX1010 10 Qt. Commercial Mixer with Guard 110V

*














*Hobart N50 5 Qt Mixer

*























AXIS AX-M8
8 Quart Mixer




AXIS AX-M12
12 Quart Mixer


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

The Hobart N50 is a great machine if you have to have a counter top model. If you are shopping this price range and size is not an issue I would look for a used Hobart A200. They have been making a variant of that mixer for like 70 years and you can find them used starting at $1200. One in excellent shape will still be less than a new N50 and it's a lot more mixer.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Man I'm in the market for one too. I'm done with Kitchenaid product.


----------

